# Applying for Critical Visa with out Job offer.



## a372855 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Guys , 

I am expecting the SAQA Report in next 10 days, I am going to apply for the Critical Visa without a Job offer. 

Can someone provide me the sample application with details .. (of course without their names & personal details).

I am having 9+ years of experience in Software testing. I am confused about how to mention these details in Visa application, Please helps me out.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

a372855 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am expecting the SAQA Report in next 10 days, I am going to apply for the Critical Visa without a Job offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,

Hope you are aware that you need to process IITPSA and then only you can apply visa.
Coz after you get SAQA certificate, applying for IITPSA membership and Critical Skills Evaluation takes about 4-6 weeks.
Later you can proceed with filling Visa application form.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

a372855 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am expecting the SAQA Report in next 10 days, I am going to apply for the Critical Visa without a Job offer.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would also recommend you to apply for critical skills letter from IITPSA ( took me 7 weeks to get it) before submitting your CSV application.

good luck


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

Once you receive SAQA then next step is to apply for IITPSA Membership and then 

later Critical Skills Assessment done by IITPSA only.

Once you received IITPSA CSA document then you can apply for CSA Visa with or 

without job offer.

Let me know if you need any more inputs.


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Check out ICITP. They offer a critical skills assessment and provide you with all the documents you need within 2 weeks.


----------



## a372855 (Feb 15, 2018)

What is best one for applying ICITP vs IITPSA ?


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for the information.

What documents do we need to provide to ICITP and how much would they charge 

of assessment of skills?

Regards,
Rafi


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Ram,

What is the status of your visa application?


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

*Icitp*



a372855 said:


> What is best one for applying ICITP vs IITPSA ?


I applied to both organisations and I was more satisfied with ICITP. They sort everything out within 2 weeks and give ALL the documents you need to apply for the CSV. The docs I got were:

- A letter confirming that I have enough work experience.
- A letter that said they assessed my skills and determined that I have a critical skill. The letter also named the critical skill exactly the way it is quoted on the official critical skills list.
- A certificate of membership.
- A letter that served as proof that ICITP is an IT governing body.

The docs you need to provide are:
- Your updated CV.
- Education documents (degree, transcript)
- Reference/recommendation letters from previous employers (at least 2 of these if i remember correctly)

For more info go to Critical Skills Work Visa Program for Foreigners in Information Technology

I only got a certificate of membership from IITPSA (after 4 weeks) and I never pursued them for the other documents since I had them already from ICITP but I know people have successfully used them in the past without much of a hustle.


----------



## a372855 (Feb 15, 2018)

Do you mean Still we have to take the IITPSA membership Certificate inspite of having IITPSA document for applying CSV ?


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

No. you only need to apply to one. You can choose either IITPSA or ICITP. You do not have to apply to both organisations.


----------



## a372855 (Feb 15, 2018)

I asked my employer (small size company < 50 employees )to provide the Reference Letter stating my duties clearly . My HR asked me to give sample (template) letter . 

Does any one sample Copy(template) of Employee Reference Letter . Please do send word/pdf file etc., a372855atgmail.com 

Thanks,


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Rather use this (Google) to look for a template that you like and then modify it yourself. Make sure the letter from your employer has the company stamp and letterhead (very important).


----------



## CK1984 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

May I know how long does it take to receive the CSA letter from IITPSA after receiving the membership certificate?


----------



## powerbike (Jun 27, 2021)

KoolKam said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Hope you are aware that you need to process IITPSA and then only you can apply visa.
> Coz after you get SAQA certificate, applying for IITPSA membership and Critical Skills Evaluation takes about 4-6 weeks.
> Later you can proceed with filling Visa application form.


You can also use ICITP www.icitp.org.za for your critical skills in Information Technology or Business Analysis or Quality Assurance etc. They are very fast genuine and professional. Their turnaround time is very fast


----------



## powerbike (Jun 27, 2021)

ICITP is still one of the fastest and most professional body in the IT sector for critical skills. Apart from membership, they assist their members in achieving the requirements for critical skills. Thats what bodies do for their members. Explain all your difficulties to ICITP, they will advice you on what to do and how to get your critical skill without trouble or fear. ICITP is a home for IT Professionals.


----------



## powerbike (Jun 27, 2021)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


send an email to qa at icitp dot org dot za


----------

